# Doing without now vs post SHTF



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

It has been . . . suggested . . . there are few people who post good information.

There has been some discussion about some tv show, calories in and calories out, the amount of physical activity in a post-SHTF situation.

I own a small farm with small, medium and large livestock.

I _try_ to do everything around here as if the S has already HTF.
About two years ago we got a early snow storm. The ATV got stuck in the snow. The last hog I had to put down for slaughter, I had to hump it out there with a plastic toboggan and haul the dead hog back. 
Upside, the snow made it somewhat easy to move.
Downside, it was a good 400 or 500 yards hauling nearly 300lbs of dead weight.

It is doable.

Take a look around. See if there is anything you can do as if the S has HTF for a not only physical exercise, but mental one as well.


----------



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

everyone's going to either die or become a looter anyway, post shtf. So just become one instantly and you wont BE doing without,


----------



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

WhatTheHeck said:


> It has been . . . suggested . . . there are few people who post good information.
> 
> There has been some discussion about some tv show, calories in and calories out, the amount of physical activity in a post-SHTF situation.
> 
> ...


were starving people, dogs and cats stealing all your stuff and shooting at you? Were diseases killing millions every month? then it was NOTHING like shtf is going to be.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

No one is going to be shooting at me. 
Around here, everyone knows everyone else. 

My neighbors also know there are those of us with the knowledge of how to grow things, raise livestock etc. that will be the ones who is going to be feeding everyone else. 
We all know we are not going to make it without help and helping each other.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

okey said:


> were starving people, dogs and cats stealing all your stuff and shooting at you? Were diseases killing millions every month? then it was NOTHING like shtf is going to be.


So Rambo, are you saying your honing your loot and pillage skills now so you'll be better prepared?


----------



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

honed them over 30 years ago. Now all I have to do is maintain 

Right, like the 3% of the population that's on active farms and ranches can do jack squat vs the 97% that are going to be forced to come to you, due to lack of water and food. Dream on, dude. Your neighbors and YOU buy your food at Wally's, just like everyone else does. Lots of people lie about that, but it's the fact of the matter. My family are all farmers and they shop at wally's like everyone else does. Having a garden is a labor of love. It's not a practical use of your time, and it's at high risk for losses, from pests, drought, fungi, etc. That's why almost nobody bothers. They dont have Mason jars or pressure cookers, all the garden seed is hybrid. if shtf, you're not going to have fertilizer, pesticides, etc, and yes, people WILL be shooting at you.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

okey said:


> everyone's going to either die or become a looter anyway, post shtf. So just become one instantly and you wont BE doing without,


I knew you reminded me of a word from the Spanish language, but I just couldn't quite put my finger on it until now &#8230; URINE!


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

okey said:


> honed them over 30 years ago. Now all I have to do is maintain
> 
> Right, like the 3% of the population that's on active farms and ranches can do jack squat vs the 97% that are going to be forced to come to you, due to lack of water and food. Dream on, dude. Your neighbors and YOU buy your food at Wally's, just like everyone else does. Lots of people lie about that, but it's the fact of the matter. My family are all farmers and they shop at wally's like everyone else does. Having a garden is a labor of love. It's not a practical use of your time, and it's at high risk for losses, from pests, drought, fungi, etc. That's why almost nobody bothers. They dont have Mason jars or pressure cookers, all the garden seed is hybrid. if shtf, you're not going to have fertilizer, pesticides, etc, and yes, people WILL be shooting at you.


3% on farms and ranches vs the 97% whom do not.

If you recall your own posts, you claim two thirds of the population will be dead in a few months of SHTF situation. 
More likely 90-95%.

So, those of us out here in rural areas do not have to worry about all those dead people. 
After all, they are dead.

I do not buy from Wal-Mart out of general principle. 
I do not like low end crap food stuff.

Your family clearly knows nothing about sustainable farming.

Contrary to your limited experience, where I live, most have a garden of significant size. Most Mason jars and pressure cookers, we trade seeds, non-GMO. 
We use compost not fertilzer, again showing you and your family of farmers ignorance of sustainable farming, 
I do not use pesticides. Ever. Again, your ignorance is showing. 
No one is shooting at me. Again, your ignorance is showing.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like the philosophy of a guy I know. He has plenty of ammo and two Moisins...and just plans to rob other folks when the end of he world shows up. Hes a Leninist..which is a variant of communism..which makes regular old communists look like what we call liberals/socialists. Hes a graduate of Texas Tech where he got his mind infected. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leninism


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

okey said:


> everyone's going to either die or become a looter anyway, post shtf. So just become one instantly and you wont BE doing without,


I think you are projecting.

To you, prepping is hoarding a couple sacks of rice and a few boxes of ammo, watching YouTube videos and following some staged TV show (they are all staged) or controlled to some degree. To you, by the way you have things planned, you'll be dead or a looter (again, dead in no time) shortly after things go decidedly south.

Some of us have been readying for some time. Some of us have formed teams and are networked.

Your posts, which are brilliant in your mind, are dim as a broken bulb to everyone else. Gee, I wonder why. You wander into our house because you have been kicked out of others. You immediately talk shit, post incoherent crap, throw up videos of people who can do it as if they represent you and then you get mad when we, a ccommunity, grow weary of your BS.

I suspect you are going to have a bad time when the bad times come. You're a dick and your attitude is quite bad. You can be an asshole, but you can't be a dick.

It's not too late. You can change. Do it for all those around you. Do it for yourself.


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

WhatTheHeck said:


> It has been . . . suggested . . . there are few people who post good information.
> 
> There has been some discussion about some tv show, calories in and calories out, the amount of physical activity in a post-SHTF situation.
> 
> ...


I am enjoying your contributions. Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

ilmostrog said:


> I am enjoying your contributions. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you kind sir.

I try, but do not always succeed, to maintain a balance between what is most likely and what is least likely.

The thing is, no one knows what tomorrow will bring. 
Anyone who claims such, well . . .


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

okey said:


> everyone's going to either die or become a looter anyway, post shtf. So just become one instantly and you wont BE doing without,


First you've never been in a real SHTF (like a civil war for 6 - 9 months) so all you know is what you've read or seen here in the USofA

Second no everyone is not going to die or become a looter.

Society will not be pleasant, for some time, but it won't devolve into total anarchy in a matter of days.

Germany didn't with the Collapse of the DM after WWI

Nor Venezula today. Definitely not pleasant, but no whole sale slaughter or die offs

Looting somewhat in South America, but to be expected

Really you ought to put the key board down and get out and experience life in the real world for a change


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Real Old Man said:


> Really you ought to put the key board down and get out and experience life in the real world for a change


He cannot.

They will not allow him out of the nursing home, unaccompanied by adult supervision.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Chairborne Commandos


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

When I first started thinking about being more prepared is also when the show doomsday preppers started to air. And I watched them for a bit until I just couldn’t anymore. 

One episode featured a fat retard whose plan was to loot and pillage and featured moments of brilliance as him making armor out of tires and he and his pregnant girlfriend discussing and planning how he would do a home c section on her when the time came. It was tragic to watch, would have been funny if it hadn’t been so pathetic. It later came out that the guy was a sex offender and wasn’t supposed to have firearms yet he had them in his episode. I heard that the local cops arrested him after the episode aired. 

Anyway, my point is that okey reminds me of that guy. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ilmostrog said:


> When I first started thinking about being more prepared is also when the show doomsday preppers started to air. And I watched them for a bit until I just couldn't anymore.
> 
> One episode featured a fat retard whose plan was to loot and pillage and featured moments of brilliance as him making armor out of tires and he and his pregnant girlfriend discussing and planning how he would do a home c section on her when the time came. It was tragic to watch, would have been funny if it hadn't been so pathetic. It later came out that the guy was a sex offender and wasn't supposed to have firearms yet he had them in his episode. I heard that the local cops arrested him after the episode aired.
> 
> ...


Reality shows prove that the producers prefer morons. They make for better television. I'm surprised that okie wasn't their first pick.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Real Old Man said:


> Chairborne Commandos
> View attachment 82523
> View attachment 82525
> View attachment 82527
> ...


I believe I need some of those. I'll get a new Carhartt jacket, and sew 'em up!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> I believe I need some of those. I'll get a new Carhartt jacket, and sew 'em up!


Glad I could help


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

The more you can do for yourself now, the less you will have to rely on others later. Knowledge is the key, but that must also be balanced with the realities of daily living today. (P. S. I'm on my second vodka/oj after working 11 hours hauling cattle, moving a bulldozer, and fixing a broken waterline. Maybey after my 3rd I'll have something worth posting.)


----------



## Gigio (Jun 25, 2018)

Real Old Man said:


> First you've never been in a real SHTF (like a civil war for 6 - 9 months) so all you know is what you've read or seen here in the USofA
> 
> Second no everyone is not going to die or become a looter.
> 
> ...


I tottally agree with you.
Im starting to get into prepping because I worry about stuff like that, not really thinking about a zombie apocalypse or that bullshit even tho I do consider that some of those super apocalyptic scenaryos could happen, but less likely of course.
Im from Argentina so I guess that you know that we have had lootings in the past years.
I started getting afraid that we could be heading the venezuela road aswell, and thats not good at all.

My country has many many problems, constant inflation, devaluation of our coin, everything gets more expensive every year and its been this way for decades, constant deficit year after year and a shitton of problems.
So when u guys say that you're going throw a financial crysis I always found that really funny because from where I'm from things could go up in value from one day to the other and randomly I could run out of electricity for a week so the crysis in the US doesnt seems so bad hehe 
so the message im trying to send is dont over react and call everything a crysis because a lot more is needed to take down a country and society


----------



## tonybluegoat (Sep 5, 2018)

WhatTheHeck said:


> It has been . . . suggested . . . there are few people who post good information.
> 
> There has been some discussion about some tv show, calories in and calories out, the amount of physical activity in a post-SHTF situation.
> 
> ...


I think this is a great post.

I agree with, have said, and will continue to say that prepping without practical drills is very shaky at best. This is based on decades of experience. I was in a Boy Scout troop (yea, I know Boy Scouts, hahaha) that won every competition we ever engaged in, because we practiced. Before we went on a survival camp-out we would practice killing and skinning animals. Before we went on any campout we would pack, unpack, examine what we were taking and pack again better. The first TWO TIMES you do anything you have no clue what you are doing... and that's being generous. For some activities it takes 5+ times of doing the same thing before you figure out what's important or how to do it right.

The Army was the same way. The first few times we did ANYTHING even with a manual it was a Cluster F***. After we got it down only regular repetition kept the skills sharp.

The same with prepping. I wear a particular brand of underwear every day. It's the only brand I buy. Why? Because it's the only brand I've found that allows me the grab my BOB and Hike 5 miles without chafing. The only way to know that is to do it. If your question is "who cares about chafing?" it's because you don't actually walk miles a day with a pack for multiple days in a row. My original hiking boots had soles that were too slick walking on the edge of a blacktop road in the rain. There's no way I would have known that without that experience. If you are going cross country you may need wire cutters to get through a fence in an emergency. No way to know that. Gloves are incredibly important when hiking off trail. These are just lessons learned from "walking around" with a pack.

There was a particular pair of "hiking pants" that were super high tech. I bought a pair from REI... within 75 miles of actual hiking they had blown out the crotch. I bought their "heavy duty" pair. Same thing but 60 miles of hiking. What do I hike in? SCRUBS. Hospital type scrubs. They are comfortable, light weight, don't require a belt, are cheap, small and easy to pack. The one I wear have pockets and even loops for other gear (because nurses carry gear too.) Scrub tops are very comfortable and well built. I often wear them, but they are hard to take off when they are soaked in sweat. They don't stretch. I still prefer them to more expensive exercise or outdoor clothes. Again, light, small, cheap, easy to pack. I can buy 10 of them and have them pre-packed in different bags for different situations. I couldn't do that with $600's worth of high tech camping or fishing shirts from Cabelas.

There are hundreds of very important things you never learn without actually doing something. Most drills aren't that hard. Turn off the main breaker in your house and leave it off for 48 hours. Pack your car in 5 minutes then leave, don't come back for 5 days. You can only use what you packed. Grab your BOB and walk out of the house (in your work clothes). Do you have what you need to change into in your bag? It's 100 little things.

I bought a 30 day supply of dehydrated "Emergency Food" and ate only it for a week. It gave me diarrhea and cramping. I hated it. That's why I don't keep it. If you keep "hard winter wheat" as your prep, grab a can and try to live on it for a few days. Do whatever you think you'll be doing with it.

Go out in the woods and see how hard it is to actually find and shoot a squirrel. City squirrels are a dime a dozen and they sit there and stare at you. Country squirrels are much harder to find and shoot.

None of these things are complicated. The start of this thread is a worthy question.

So what do people actually do to test their preps?

I hike with my BOB, eat my preps as part of my regular meals, do "power outage" drills, and do Bug outs with whatever is in my pack at the time - camping for a day or 3. Sometimes when I grab the pack I know I forgot to put something back or used something up and didn't replace it... I go with what's in the pack and suffer the consequences. I also regularly live in my "low energy" alternate 200 square foot "ARK." It's much more sustainable than the house in a long-term emergency. Plus I live at my BOL and practice gardening, building, etc.

I see bad weather and think "What can I do outside right now?" The old Army phrase... If it's raining we're training.... Practicing in daylight, good weather at a camping site at a State Park is not the same as walking into a thunderstorm at midnight in your pajamas with your bugout bag. (You think you get to pick when the emergency will happen? Most happen in the shit.) The #1 things people forget after a few years of living in civilization is rain is wet, winter is cold and night is dark. I try to make sure I go out in the cold, rain and dark to test my gear and myself.

Here's one I haven't done but I really need to do. Have my wife randomly call me when I'm out in my car. When she calls I need to park the car and get home with whatever I have available in the car. It'll probably teach me not to drive 10 miles away wearing only flip flops... or to keep hiking boots in my car. I just realized I don't have a change of clothes and shoes in my car. If I actually had to hike home it might end up being in sandals. Try hiking 5 miles in sandals. I need to buy an extra pair of boots for the car, and then hike in them until they are broken in. Good project for this week.

or do a more planned emergency where I don't do any extra prep but I park my car at a state park and have to spend 3 days living out of whatever is in it. That's a good drill. I keep MRE's, Water adn some other stuff, but could I live on it for 3 days?

An interesting one was camping on just what I could fit into the buttstock of a 22 rifle. That was a cold night. I did shoot a squirrel so I had something to eat - not much. My mastiff was with me. In the morning he showed up with a giant gash in his side from chasing off a wild boar. I was in the woods 500 feet from my house. I'm glad he was there I was sleeping on the ground. No tent, just a mylar bivybag.


----------



## tonybluegoat (Sep 5, 2018)

WhatTheHeck said:


> It has been . . . suggested . . . there are few people who post good information.
> 
> There has been some discussion about some tv show, calories in and calories out, the amount of physical activity in a post-SHTF situation.
> 
> ...


Question on your experience. If you had it to do again would you section the hog and make multiple trips or still do in just one go?


----------



## tonybluegoat (Sep 5, 2018)

Gigio said:


> I tottally agree with you.
> Im starting to get into prepping because I worry about stuff like that, not really thinking about a zombie apocalypse or that bullshit even tho I do consider that some of those super apocalyptic scenaryos could happen, but less likely of course.
> Im from Argentina so I guess that you know that we have had lootings in the past years.
> I started getting afraid that we could be heading the venezuela road aswell, and thats not good at all.
> ...


It seems for you stockpiling enough food to get through an inflationary period, food distribution problem would be #1. Creating a secure location for yourself and plans on how to defend or escape (for looting) might be #2. I don't know. What are your prepper priorities?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

tonybluegoat said:


> I think this is a great post.
> 
> I agree with, have said, and will continue to say that prepping without practical drills is very shaky at best. This is based on decades of experience. I was in a Boy Scout troop (yea, I know Boy Scouts, hahaha) that won every competition we ever engaged in, because we practiced. Before we went on a survival camp-out we would practice killing and skinning animals. Before we went on any campout we would pack, unpack, examine what we were taking and pack again better. The first TWO TIMES you do anything you have no clue what you are doing... and that's being generous. For some activities it takes 5+ times of doing the same thing before you figure out what's important or how to do it right.
> 
> ...


You sir are a bundle of energy. I agree testing gear and scenarios is a great learning experience. I can't seem to find the time to do half of what you do. Do you have kids? Any tips on how you fit all this in would be appreciated. I thought I was pretty good at multitasking and time management but you seem to have it down to a science. Good on you!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybluegoat (Sep 5, 2018)

Sasquatch said:


> You sir are a bundle of energy. I agree testing gear and scenarios is a great learning experience. I can't seem to find the time to do half of what you do. Do you have kids? Any tips on how you fit all this in would be appreciated. I thought I was pretty good at multitasking and time management but you seem to have it down to a science. Good on you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It sounds like a lot, but when you put different experiences over 10 years in 1 post it gives a false reading. The short answer is, I don't watch TV. I have a TV but I have it set up in my art studio, not my house. So to watch TV I have to go to another building.

My youngest is 21, so back up 10 years and she was 11, my oldest was 17 or 18 when I started prepping. It doesn't take 3 days to find out your are completely unprepared. I lived in the city, so "Hiking" meant grabbing my bug out bag when I got home from work (in work clothes) and then walking out of the house and down to the end of the dead end and climbing over a barbed wire fence into some guy's field... he didn't live there... no animals or anything, just a random field. I would find some woods and change my shoes to boots then head out. The goal was to stay off roads, walk back away from people and traffic. It's not that hard. Google maps will show you where creek beds and green belts are... transmission line routes, railroad tracks. I would "hike" 3 miles away from the house and then hike back. Go in the back yard and set up my BOL. The only rule is I couldn't go back in the house. The kids would come out if they wanted and eat an MRE with me or play campout.

At night the kids are asleeep. Grab the bag and go for a round of hiking. Do not carry a gun, and carry good ID in case a cop wants to stop you. Tell him what you are doing. He will think you're an idiot and go on his way.

Let's say I do the thing where my wife texts me and I have to walk home. It might take a couple hours and then she would drive me back to my car. Not a big deal. My kids are grown now. I guarantee my wife will wait until I'm least prepared to walk home before she calls. I will "learn my lesson" in just a few hours.

Oh, and I work for myself. So I only actually work 2 days a week as a dog trainer. So for me every day is a holiday for the past 10 years. How can I do that? I decided to stop trying to "be rich." and moved to a 10 acre goat farm I bought for $50,000. I drive 10 year old cars that cost nothing and live on very little money. I make way more than I need, but I don't NEED to make much, so I'm free. I have a good wife.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

okey said:


> honed them over 30 years ago. Now all I have to do is maintain
> 
> Right, like the 3% of the population that's on active farms and ranches can do jack squat vs the 97% that are going to be forced to come to you, due to lack of water and food. Dream on, dude. Your neighbors and YOU buy your food at Wally's, just like everyone else does. Lots of people lie about that, but it's the fact of the matter. My family are all farmers and they shop at wally's like everyone else does. Having a garden is a labor of love. It's not a practical use of your time, and it's at high risk for losses, from pests, drought, fungi, etc. That's why almost nobody bothers. They dont have Mason jars or pressure cookers, all the garden seed is hybrid. if shtf, you're not going to have fertilizer, pesticides, etc, and yes, people WILL be shooting at you.


 Don't bet on that. You will come up short.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

tonybluegoat said:


> It sounds like a lot, but when you put different experiences over 10 years in 1 post it gives a false reading. The short answer is, I don't watch TV. I have a TV but I have it set up in my art studio, not my house. So to watch TV I have to go to another building.
> 
> My youngest is 21, so back up 10 years and she was 11, my oldest was 17 or 18 when I started prepping. It doesn't take 3 days to find out your are completely unprepared. I lived in the city, so "Hiking" meant grabbing my bug out bag when I got home from work (in work clothes) and then walking out of the house and down to the end of the dead end and climbing over a barbed wire fence into some guy's field... he didn't live there... no animals or anything, just a random field. I would find some woods and change my shoes to boots then head out. The goal was to stay off roads, walk back away from people and traffic. It's not that hard. Google maps will show you where creek beds and green belts are... transmission line routes, railroad tracks. I would "hike" 3 miles away from the house and then hike back. Go in the back yard and set up my BOL. The only rule is I couldn't go back in the house. The kids would come out if they wanted and eat an MRE with me or play campout.
> 
> ...


Oh dont get me wrong I do plenty of hiking and scouting. I live in the city so I know you have to seek out any type of nature if you want it. However I do carry a gun when I go but I have a concealed carry permit so I'm not worried about that.

I just find time my enemy (seems theres never enough of it).

Cool you have an art studio. I am an artist as well. At least when time allows.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybluegoat (Sep 5, 2018)

Sasquatch said:


> Oh dont get me wrong I do plenty of hiking and scouting. I live in the city so I know you have to seek out any type of nature if you want it. However I do carry a gun when I go but I have a concealed carry permit so I'm not worried about that.
> 
> I just find time my enemy (seems theres never enough of it).
> 
> ...










some of my stuff
a little of everything from potter, printing, painting, etc.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Cool deal. Nice work.

You mentioned you're a dog trainer. I considered being a dog trainer at one point. I train all my friends dogs for free so I figured maybe I'd try making some money at it. I never did it though. What kind of training do you do?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tonybluegoat (Sep 5, 2018)

Sasquatch said:


> Cool deal. Nice work.
> 
> You mentioned you're a dog trainer. I considered being a dog trainer at one point. I train all my friends dogs for free so I figured maybe I'd try making some money at it. I never did it though. What kind of training do you do?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Think Caesar Milan... One visit, snap them into shape. Dog training is about advertising more than training. I'm great at what I do, but even if I sucked the clients have no idea. They're just buying what they can afford. Most dog training is abandoned after 3-4 weeks anyway, sort of like buying an exercise machine. My training is more effective than most and it is easier for people to keep the dog in line. But, like I said, they click on an ad on Google, look at a website, call a phone number, and pay when you're done. I charged my first client (when I didn't know what I was doing) the same as client yesterday (after 10 years of experience). Which got the better deal? Who knows. depends on teh dog and the owner.

I'm pretty cheap. I charge $250 per visit for in-home training, but I generally only need to go once. Other people charge $895 - thousands for in-home training and they come back a bunch of time. I dont' like going back. I would rather meet someone new, a new dog, do my thing, have them say "wow" and leave.

If you want to be a dog trainer, I can tell you how to be a dog trainer. How you actually train and what type of dogs and training you do is based on what you like and what you're good at. In the end it's like anything. Does your mechanic know MORE about how to change the alternator in your truck or is he just willing to do it? Same with training. Less about knowledge and more about willingness... which leads to experience.

Calm Dog


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

tonybluegoat said:


> Does your mechanic know MORE about how to change the alternator in your truck or is he just willing to do it? Same with training. Less about knowledge and more about willingness... which leads to experience.


He knows how to do it the first time. That's more knowledge.

You and I can both build a hip roof. (Giving you the benefit of a large set of doubts.) But I can build it the first time, cheaper, faster, stronger and without hurting anyone who doesn't deserve it.


----------



## tonybluegoat (Sep 5, 2018)

Jammer Six said:


> He knows how to do it the first time. That's more knowledge.
> 
> You and I can both build a hip roof. (Giving you the benefit of a large set of doubts.) But I can build it the first time, cheaper, faster, stronger and without hurting anyone who doesn't deserve it.


Exactly, based on more experience from more willingness to build more hip roofs.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

tonybluegoat said:


> Exactly, based on more experience from more willingness to build more hip roofs.


Well, that and the math.


----------



## Gigio (Jun 25, 2018)

tonybluegoat said:


> It seems for you stockpiling enough food to get through an inflationary period, food distribution problem would be #1. Creating a secure location for yourself and plans on how to defend or escape (for looting) might be #2. I don't know. What are your prepper priorities?


Yea, at the moment I guess my top worry (prepperwise) would be a Venezuela type of scenaryo. Socialist anarchy basically.
Im a bit at doubt here, seems like the only way I can prep for something like that is leaving this godamned country or get me a homestead where I can be self sustainable for X period of time and an M240 for when the goverment wants to expropiate my crops lol.

And regarding looting, im not that worryed. Houses are rarely looted, specially in my neighborhood and considering I live in a high apartment.
The targets for lootings have consistently been supermarkets and random stores with interesting stuff such as TV's and home appliances in general.
Looters are organised and if they find ressistance, they'll flee but they have faced the cops and just rioted.
Most of the times they're are organised. As far as I investigated and HERE in Argentina, its usually a group of around 20-30 that arrives in motobikes and even bycicles and they're the mob that starts it. Then random bad people start joining when they realise they can get a free microwave, dumbasses. 
The starting mob is usually from a ghetto, here we call those places villas and Compton seems like a good neighborhood compared to an average villa.
So yea, just wanted to throw some info around, maybe if you guys are concerned with looting you can learn something from places that have already dealt with this type of problem, thanks for reading.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

WhatTheHeck said:


> It has been . . . suggested . . . there are few people who post good information.
> 
> There has been some discussion about some tv show, calories in and calories out, the amount of physical activity in a post-SHTF situation.
> 
> ...


After the first few responses I stopped reading the stupidity. So if I missed a beneficial one, sorry.....

I actually do this all the time. I have my little farm. I raise at least 75% of my food here and have a stock of what I can not grow. I raise a big garden and expand it every year in some way. I also raise chickens for meat and eggs, lots of rabbit, geese, ducks, turkeys, goats, pigs and a couple cows. I raise hardy stock that can survive without me buying tons of fancy feeds. My pigs, for example have only eaten produce, hay and kitchen slop for the last 3 years. No purchased grains. Chickens and other birds are trained to free range and return to their house in the evenings to be locked in. I do use grain for this purpose to call them all in, but this grain is something I could grow if needed. Mix of corn, peas, and barely. Rabbits can either be hand fed what I pick from their garden plot and grasses, or can be put in their tractors and moved through the fields safely to "pick their own" . Goats and cows already pick their own on rotated fields. I over seed yearly with a good field mix that is good for them as well as the other animals. 
Water is caught off roofs and is gravity fed to where it is needed. I think beside electricity I have everything covered.


----------

